
Samsung’s Galaxy S9 will reportedly cost nearly 1,000 euros - IntronExon
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/22/17041968/samsung-galaxy-s9-plus-price-leak-rumor-mwc-2018
======
nugi
Is this a viable pricing strategy in the market? Didn't new iphone sales dip
with the higher price?

The iPhone is/was a wealth signal, but will another galaxy phone be?

